
George Orwell’s Letter on Why He Wrote ‘1984’ - dgellow
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/08/12/george-orwell-s-letter-on-why-he-wrote-1984.html
======
bencoder
Slightly misleading title as this was written 5 years before 1984 was
published - but really interesting to read the original insights and ideas
that led to the book.

~~~
dgellow
Hmm, you're right. What would be a better title?

~~~
thomastjeffery
Why he _Went on to Write_ 1984

